# to cancel



## gangsta

I had an embarrasing situation when I was grocery shopping. I bought many things and then after everything had been priced, I noticed that I was a little short of money.
I wanted to say "I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to cancel a few things." But I just didn't know how to say that correctly!
How could I say that!?!


----------



## Aurin

Es tut mir leid, aber ich kann nicht alles mitnehmen, weil ich zu wenig Geld dabei habe.
I would say so or similiar.
In other context cancel means stornieren, but in this context I wouldn´t use it.


----------



## starrynightrhone

I'd say

"Es tut mir leid, ich habe nicht genug Geld mit und muss etwas weglassen/zurückgeben/zurücklegen." (wenn du an der Kassa stehst).

"to cancel" would be "stornieren" 

"Es tut mir leid, aber ich müsste ein paar Dinge stornieren." (würde ich nur sagen, wenn der oder die KassiererIn die Produkte schon gescannt bzw. in die Kassa eingegeben hat)


----------



## Voxy

starrynightrhone said:


> I'd say
> 
> "Es tut mir leid, ich habe nicht genug Geld mit und muss etwas weglassen/zurückgeben/zurücklegen." (wenn du an der Kassa stehst).
> 
> "to cancel" would be "stornieren"
> 
> "Es tut mir leid, aber ich müsste ein paar Dinge stornieren." (würde ich nur sagen, wenn der oder die KassiererIn die Produkte schon gescannt bzw. in die Kassa eingegeben hat)


_Oh, tut mir leid, können wir noch handeln? _
Nein im ernst, _to be priced_ impliziert meiner Meinung doch,
dass die Warenpreise schon in die Kasse eingegeben wurden, oder?

Das heißt "_stornieren_" wäre in dem Fall korrekt, wenn nicht sogar
die einzige Option.

Der Satz könnte lauten:
_Oh, Entschuldigung, ich sehe gerade, dass ich nicht genug Geld
dabei habe, können Sie ein paar Sachen (wieder) stornieren?"_

Voxy


----------



## min300

Aurin said:


> Es tut mir leid, aber ich kann nicht alles mitnehmen, weil ich zu wenig Geld dabei habe.
> I would say so or similiar.
> In other context cancel means stornieren, but in this context I wouldn´t use it.




Hallo,

I am also learning German and I have the same problem in using 'cancel' in  German.
I know the word 'absagen'. 

Ist es moeglich, dass wir absagen hier benutzen.
(Entschuldigen Sie mich bitte,falls ich falsch auf Deutsch geschrieben habe .Und korrigieren Sie mir bitte, wenn es Ihnen nich ausmacht.)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Whodunit

min300 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> I am also learning German and I have the same problem in using 'cancel' in German.
> I know the word 'absagen'.
> 
> Ist es moeglich, dass wir hier "absagen" benutzen.
> besser: Ist es möglich, hier _absagen_ zu verwenden?


 
Nein, _absagen_ passt in diesem Kontext nicht. Aber so würde es gehen:

_We have to cancel our holiday trip due to the hurricane in Maine_.
Wir müssen unseren Urlaub aufgrund des Hurrikanes in Maine absagen.



> (Entschuldigen Sie mich bitte, falls ich falsch auf Deutsch geschrieben habe. Und korrigieren Sie mich bitte, wenn es Ihnen nichts ausmacht.)
> Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich kein gutes/richtiges Deutsch geschrieben habe. Korrigiert bitte meine Fehler, wenn es euch nichts ausmacht.


 
Wir duzen uns hier im Forum.


----------



## gangsta

Alles klar!
Das letzte Mal, als ich Einkaufen war, habe ich gesagt:
"Oh SCHEISSE (obwohl das haette ich nicht wirklich sagen sollen!) ich hab' weniger Geld, als was ich angerechnet hab'... ich muss ein paar Dinge aufheben!"
Ich war sicher dass ich irgendwo einen fehler gemacht habe, aber die Kassiererin hat mich troztdem verstanden (vielleicht wegen dem "OH SCHEISSE!!")


----------



## min300

Whodunit said:


> Nein, _absagen_ passt in diesem Kontext nicht. Aber so würde es gehen:
> 
> _We have to cancel our holiday trip due to the hurricane in Maine_.
> Wir müssen unseren Urlaub aufgrund des Hurrikanes in Maine absagen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wir duzen uns hier im Forum.



Vielen Dank Whodunit.


----------



## gangsta

Oh ja, und was ist das Gegenteil von "duzen?"


----------



## Kajjo

_siezen / duzen_

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

gangsta said:


> Alles klar!
> Das letzte Mal, als ich einkaufen war, habe ich gesagt:
> "Oh SCHEISSE (obwohl das haette ich nicht wirklich sagen sollen!) ich hab' weniger Geld, als was ich angerechnet hab'... ich muss ein paar Dinge aufheben zurückschaffen/-legen!"
> Ich war sicher, dass ich irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht habe, aber die Kassiererin hat mich trotzdem verstanden (vielleicht wegen dem "OH SCHEISSE!!")


 
Man versteht es. 

Ich habe deinen eigentlich sehr gut geschriebenen Text noch ein bisschen "aufgebessert". 



gangsta said:


> Oh ja, und was ist das Gegenteil von "duzen?"


 
*sie*zen.


----------



## Voxy

gangsta said:


> Alles klar!
> Das letzte Mal, als ich Einkaufen war, habe ich gesagt:
> "Oh SCHEISSE (obwohl das haette ich nicht wirklich sagen sollen!) ich hab' weniger Geld, als was ich angerechnet hab'... ich muss ein paar Dinge aufheben!"
> Ich war sicher dass ich irgendwo einen fehler gemacht habe, aber die Kassiererin hat mich troztdem verstanden (vielleicht wegen dem "OH SCHEISSE!!")


Ich glaube, die Situation war schlicht und ergreifend selbsterklärend. 
Und dann hast Du wahrscheinlich auch noch Geld gezählt. Damit wärst 
Du wahrscheinlich auch in Shanghai durchgekommen. 

Voxy


----------



## gangsta

Danke Whodunit!
Die Sache ist, als ich das gesagt habe, hat die Kassiererin total gejammert und sagte sowas "Sie haetten das Geld vorher zaehlen sollen!"
Ausserdem standen sehr viele Leute in der Warteschlange, und ihre Gesichte haben nicht zu gluecklich ausgeschaut, gelinde gesagt!


----------



## Aurin

Voxy said:


> _Oh, tut mir leid, können wir noch handeln? _
> Nein im ernst, _to be priced_ impliziert meiner Meinung doch,
> dass die Warenpreise schon in die Kasse eingegeben wurden, oder?
> 
> Das heißt "_stornieren_" wäre in dem Fall korrekt, wenn nicht sogar
> die einzige Option.
> 
> Der Satz könnte lauten:
> _Oh, Entschuldigung, ich sehe gerade, dass ich nicht genug Geld_
> _dabei habe, können Sie ein paar Sachen (wieder) stornieren?"_
> 
> Voxy


Ich kenne den Begriff "stornieren" eher im Zusammenhang mit Reisen, die man storniert. An der Kasse kommt mir der Begriff nicht so passend vor.
Da würde ich dann vielleicht eher sagen: Könnten Sie ein paar Sachen wieder herausnehmen (aus der Rechnung)?
Oder: Könnten Sie das wieder rückgängig machen, ich habe nämlich zu wenig Geld dabei.


----------



## gangsta

Ahhh Gott was ist mit dieser Sprache! Die Deutschspachigen haben sogar Probleme, das richtige Wort zu finden.


----------



## martl

gangsta said:


> Ahhh Gott was ist mit dieser Sprache! Die Deutschspachigen haben sogar Probleme, das richtige Wort zu finden.


Das gibt es ja öfter, dass es für ein bestimmtes Wort keine exakte Entsprechung in einer anderen Sprache gibt, besonders, wenn dieses Wort situationsbedingt verschiedene Bedeutungsnuancen haben kann. Frag mal einen Eskimo nach einem Wort, das "Schnee" oder "snow" exakt in Innuit wiedergibt 
Nicht ganz ohne Grund hat das englische "cancel" schon Eingang in die deutsche Umgangssprache gefunden. "Das canceln wir".


----------



## gaer

It appears to me that at least two of you "natives" disagree on the idiomatic usage of "stornịẹren"!

Gaer


----------



## martl

This might be beacuse the german "stornieren" is a technical term, as opposed to the english "cancel". not many people would use it in a situation like that at all.


----------



## starrynightrhone

martl said:


> This might be beacuse the german "stornieren" is a technical term, as opposed to the english "cancel". not many people would use it in a situation like that at all.


 
Just my two cents from my experience:

I had summer jobs where I worked with cash registers and I'm using an accounting program where I have to enter accounting records. The correct term to cancel transactions for both is: "stornieren". 

In daily life I would probably also just use it for canceling a vacation (as Aurin said) or an order (for instance a book on amazon) and the like.


----------



## gaer

martl said:


> This might be beacuse the german "stornieren" is a technical term, as opposed to the english "cancel". not many people would use it in a situation like that at all.


It's very hard to say exactly what we would use in the same situation, in English. "Cancel" is not the first word that comes to my mind, but this is not a situation we go through very often.

Sometimes you "back out" data. You might delete entries. I suppose you could cancel entries. There is no set phrase in English either!

Gaer


----------



## Toadie

Whodunit said:


> Nein, _absagen_ passt in diesem Kontext nicht. Aber so würde es gehen:
> 
> _We have to cancel our holiday trip due to the hurricane in Maine_.
> Wir müssen unseren Urlaub aufgrund des Hurrikanes in Maine absagen.


Eine gute Übersetzung würde _to call off._  Es gibt ja einen Unterschied zwischen den Wörtern "to call off" und "cancel".


----------



## gaer

Toadie said:


> Eine gute Übersetzung würde _to call off._ Es gibt ja einen Unterschied zwischen den Wörtern "to call off" und "cancel".


It's true that "to call off" und "cancel" may have very different meanings, but I would use either to say why I decided not to take a vacation due to something like a hurricane.

Gaer


----------



## Toadie

Ja, du hast Recht.  In diesem Falle könnte man beide sagen.  _"Cancel"_ kann man öfter als _"to call off"_ benutzen.  _"To call off"_ kann man sagen nur wenn man über ein Ereignis spricht.

_"I called off the event" _and _"I cancelled the event."

"I cancelled one item." _but not _"I called off one item."_


----------



## Whodunit

martl said:


> This might be beacuse the german "stornieren" is a technical term, as opposed to the english "cancel". not many people would use it in a situation like that at all.


 
Yes, that's true. The first (and almost only) time I really _heard _the word _stornieren_ has been by our answering machine: You might hear _Anruf storniert!_ when clicking on the respective button. I had always asked myself what that meant, since it is not an everyday word. 



Toadie said:


> Eine gute Übersetzung würde _to call off._ Es gibt ja einen Unterschied zwischen den Wörtern "to call off" und "cancel".


 
Danke schön. Mir wäre _to call off_ nicht gleich eingefallen; ich verwende immer _to cancel_ in solchen Fällen, gerade weil wir auch im Deutschen mittlerweile (wie schon erwähnt) _canceln_ als Verb haben.


----------



## gangsta

I think this thread is getting to complicated.

To all the German natives who got confused, let me lay it out very simply:
The verd to cancel could be used ANYTIME (yes, you can even replace "call off" with cancel, so if you're not sure, stick with cancel!)
Ex: I called off the wedding plans = I cancelled the wedding plans.

To all us non-German natives, well, we're in shit now since there seems to be way too many words! Personally, I'm going to stick with stornieren!


----------



## gaer

gangsta said:


> I think this thread is getting to complicated.
> 
> To all the German natives who got confused, let me lay it out very simply:
> The verd to cancel could be used ANYTIME (yes, you can even replace "call off" with cancel, so if you're not sure, stick with cancel!)
> Ex: I called off the wedding plans = I cancelled the wedding plans.
> 
> To all us non-German natives, well, we're in shit now since there seems to be way too many words! Personally, I'm going to stick with stornieren!


I'm laughing. 

Let's hope we don't get into your situation too often. I'm sure it's happened to all of us at least once.

I've done something a bit different. At least once I've said, "I'm not sure I have enough money for all these. Here's ___ dollars. If the sub-total gets close, let me know and we'll stop there. 

Gaer


----------



## Voxy

gaer said:


> I'm laughing.
> 
> Let's hope we don't get into your situation too often. I'm sure it's happened to all of us at least once.
> 
> I've done something a bit different. At least once I've said, "I'm not sure I have enough money for all these. Here's ___ dollars. If the sub-total gets close, let me know and we'll stop there.
> 
> Gaer



You are a very kind and educated person, are you not?


----------



## Voxy

Whodunit said:


> Yes, that's true. The first (and almost only) time I really _heard _the word _stornieren_ has been by our answering machine: You might hear _Anruf storniert!_ when clicking on the respective button. I had always asked myself what that meant, since it is not an everyday word.



Jetzt bin ich verwirrrt. "Stornieren" hört man doch relativ oft, 
oder nicht? Es ist durchaus ein gängiges Wort.
Es ist ein unentbehrliches Kassen-Wort.  

In Vertragstexten taucht es auch sehr häufig auf.

Voxy


----------



## Whodunit

gangsta said:


> I think this thread is getting to complicated.


 
Actually, I think there have been much more complicated threads recently and there were some in the past, too. 



> To all the German natives who got confused, let me lay it out very simply:
> The verd to cancel could be used ANYTIME (yes, you can even replace "call off" with cancel, so if you're not sure, stick with cancel!)
> Ex: I called off the wedding plans = I cancelled the wedding plans.


 
That's crystal clear to me. 



> To all us non-German natives, well, we're in shit now since there seems to be way too many words! Personally, I'm going to stick with stornieren!


 
Although I would not advise you to use that word, you would definitely be understood with it.



Voxy said:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrrt. "Stornieren" hört man doch relativ oft,
> oder nicht? Es ist durchaus ein gängiges Wort.
> Es ist ein unentbehrliches Kassen-Wort.
> 
> In Vertragstexten taucht es auch sehr häufig auf.


 
Ich storniere wohl nicht allzu oft etwas an der Kasse. Meines Erachtens ist das Wort relativ formell und wie wir wissen, will Gangsta umgangssprachliches Deutsch lernen und keine Verträge stornieren.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Ich storniere wohl nicht allzu oft etwas an der Kasse. Meines Erachtens ist das Wort relativ formell und wie wir wissen, will Gangsta umgangssprachliches Deutsch lernen und keine Verträge stornieren.


Genau. Wie wäre es mit:

_"Oh, ich stelle gerade fest, daß ich nicht genug Geld dabei habe. Ich muß wohl leider einige Artikel zurückgeben. Tut mir leid!"
_
Kajjo


----------



## Voxy

Whodunit said:


> ...
> Ich storniere wohl nicht allzu oft etwas an der Kasse. Meines Erachtens ist das Wort relativ formell und wie wir wissen, will Gangsta umgangssprachliches Deutsch lernen und keine Verträge stornieren.


"Können Sie das kurz stornieren, ich brauch _das und das_ doch nicht?"
Umgangssprachlicher geht's nicht.

Voxy


----------



## Voxy

Wie ich finde und wie Kajjo - augenzwingernd hoffe ich - gerade bewiesen 
hat, kommt man um _"stornieren"_ nicht herum, wenn man gutes 
umgangssprachliches Deutsch lernen und reden will.

Voxy


----------



## Whodunit

Voxy said:


> "Können Sie das kurz stornieren, ich brauch _das und das_ doch nicht?"
> Umgangssprachlicher geht's nicht.


 
Doch, es geht _viel_ umgangssprachlicher:

"Können Sie das mal wieder zurücknehm'? Ich brauch das (und das) da doch nicht."



Voxy said:


> Wie ich finde und wie Kajjo - augenzwingernd hoffe ich - gerade bewiesen hat, kommt man um _"stornieren"_ nicht herum, wenn man gutes umgangssprachliches Deutsch lernen und reden will.
> 
> Voxy


 
Was bitte ist _gutes umgangssprachliches_ Deutsch? Entweder es ist _umgangssprachlich_ oder _gutes Deutsch_ (was per Definition Kajjos "Hochdeutsch" ist). Und wo hat Kajjo bewiesen, dass es *ohne* "stornieren" nicht geht?


----------



## Voxy

Whodunit said:


> Doch, es geht _viel_ umgangssprachlicher:
> 
> "Können Sie das mal wieder zurücknehm'? Ich brauch das (und das) da doch nicht."
> 
> Und wo hat Kajjo bewiesen, dass es *ohne* "stornieren" nicht geht?



1.
Bitte wieder stornieren, ich brauch' die Seife doch nicht.

2.
In dem Satz _"Oh, ich stelle gerade fest, daß ich nicht genug Geld 
dabei habe. Ich muß wohl leider einige Artikel zurückgeben. Tut mir 
leid!"_ hat Kajjo tunlichst das Wort _stornieren_ vermieden. 
Als wollte er mir beweisen, dass es zwar auch ohne _stornieren_
geht, nur eben nicht so elegant. 

3.


> Was bitte ist _gutes umgangssprachliches_ Deutsch? Entweder es ist _umgangssprachlich_ oder _gutes Deutsch_ (was per Definition Kajjos "Hochdeutsch" ist).


Ich kann jederzeit innerhalb einer hypothetischen Werteskala
etwas bewerten. _Gutes umgangssprachliches_ Deutsch ist
ein Deutsch, das besonders gut funktioniert und idiomatisch
richtig ist. _Schlechtes umgangssprachliches_ Deutsch
ist Kraut-und-Rüben-Salat mit scharf. 

Voxy


----------



## Aurin

"Bitte das Ganze wieder zurück, ich hab´nicht genug Geld dabei."
wäre ebenfalls recht kurz.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Voxy said:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrrt. "Stornieren" hört man doch relativ oft, oder nicht? Es ist durchaus ein gängiges Wort. Es ist ein unentbehrliches Kassen-Wort.


 
I second you on that. 

Ich verstehe jetzt auch nicht, warum es alle zu vermeiden versuchen. In diesem Kontext absolut gängig.


----------



## Whodunit

Voxy said:


> 1.
> Bitte wieder stornieren, ich brauch' die Seife doch nicht.


 
Natürlich würde ich es als Verkäufer verstehen, aber ich würde _stornieren_ niemals in so einem Kontext verwenden - und ich habe es in unseren (und auch in auswärtigen) Läden nich nicht gehört! Vielleicht sollte ich mal bei euch einkaufen gehen. 



> In dem Satz _"Oh, ich stelle gerade fest, daß ich nicht genug Geld _
> _dabei habe. Ich muß wohl leider einige Artikel zurückgeben. Tut mir _
> _leid!"_ hat Kajjo tunlichst das Wort _stornieren_ vermieden.
> Als wollte er mir beweisen, dass es zwar auch ohne _stornieren_
> geht, nur eben nicht so elegant.


 
Interessant, wie man versucht, alles Entgegnete zu seinem eigenen Nutzen zu verwenden. Ich finde den Satz elegeant. Punkt.



> Ich kann jederzeit innerhalb einer hypothetischen Werteskala
> etwas bewerten. _Gutes umgangssprachliches_ Deutsch ist
> ein Deutsch, das besonders gut funktioniert und idiomatisch
> richtig ist. _Schlechtes umgangssprachliches_ Deutsch
> ist Kraut-und-Rüben-Salat mit scharf.


 
Das ist meines Erachtens einfach nur _schlechtes Deutsch_. Gibt es denn _schlechtes formelles Deutsch_? 



Aurin said:


> "Bitte das Ganze wieder zurück, ich hab´nicht genug Geld dabei."
> wäre ebenfalls recht kurz.


 
Finde ich VIEL besser als die _stornieren_-Variante.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Whodunit said:


> Interessant, wie man versucht, alles Entgegnete zu seinem eigenen Nutzen zu verwenden.


 
*LOL*

Dieses Argument könnte man auch entgegengesetzt anwenden


----------



## Voxy

starrynightrhone said:


> I second you on that.
> 
> Ich verstehe jetzt auch nicht, warum es alle zu vermeiden versuchen. In diesem Kontext absolut gängig.


----------



## Voxy

Whodunit said:


> Natürlich würde ich es als Verkäufer verstehen, aber ich würde _stornieren_ niemals in so einem Kontext verwenden - und ich habe es in unseren (und auch in auswärtigen) Läden nich nicht gehört! Vielleicht sollte ich mal bei euch einkaufen gehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaer

Voxy said:


> 1. Bitte wieder stornieren, ich brauch' die Seife doch nicht.





Whodunit said:


> Natürlich würde ich es als Verkäufer verstehen, aber ich würde _stornieren_ niemals in so einem Kontext verwenden - und ich habe es in unseren (und auch in auswärtigen) Läden nich nicht gehört! Vielleicht sollte ich mal bei euch einkaufen gehen.


Who, did you ever stop to think that this is not something we are going to overhear or say ourselves very often in life?

I don't know about you, but I've been in a situation in which I have been unable to pay for items already "rung up" a handful of times in my entire life.

In addition, I've rarely been behind people who have been in this situation.

I don't think it HAPPENS often enough for us to know what we or others will say in this situation.

I can't give a definite answer in English.

Why are you so sure you know what the wording will be in German? 

Gaer


----------



## Aurin

Vielleicht bin ich schon zu lange aus Deutschland weg, um das richtig einzuschätzen. (Mache aber regelmäßig Urlaub dort.)
Und vielleicht ist mittlerweile das Wort stornieren zu einem "hundsgewöhnlichen" Wort geworden.
Aber ich glaube, es käme mir niemals in den Sinn, bei "Aldi" (Billigsupermarkt) um Stornierung meiner nicht bezahlbaren Artikel zu bitten. Ich hätte das Gefühl, als spräche ich die "falsche" Sprache.


----------



## gangsta

Ja eben, aber ich meine, wir kennen die/den KassiererIn nicht oder? Also wir muessen auf jeden Fall hoefflich sein, und nicht so "Hej Alter, Scheisse jetzt bin ich im Arsch... bin voll pleite und muss a paar Dinge zurueckgeben."
Wie teuer/billig ein Supermarkt ist, ist egal. Obwohl ich kein Deutschmuttersprachiger (gibt es solches Wort?) bin, wuerde ich sagen, dass "stornieren" hier voellig passt!
Noch etwas, was ich erwaehnen will:
Auf arabisch gibt es ebenfalls kein bestimmtes Wort fuer "to cancel." Deswegen sagt man immer "blah blah cancel blah" auf arabisch


----------



## starrynightrhone

gangsta said:


> Ja eben, aber ich meine, wir kennen die/den KassiererIn nicht oder? Also wir muessen auf jeden Fall hoefflich sein, und nicht so "Hej Alter, Scheisse jetzt bin ich im Arsch... bin voll pleite und muss a paar Dinge zurueckgeben."
> 
> *Lieber Gangsta, ist das das Deutsch, dass sie dir in Wien beibringen? *
> 
> Wie teuer/billig ein Supermarkt ist, ist egal. Obwohl ich kein Deutschmuttersprachiger (gibt es solches Wort?) bin, wuerde ich sagen, dass "stornieren" hier voellig passt!
> 
> *Ganz deiner Meinung*
> 
> Noch etwas, was ich erwaehnen will:
> Auf arabisch gibt es ebenfalls kein bestimmtes Wort fuer "to cancel." Deswegen sagt man immer "blah blah cancel blah" auf arabisch
> 
> *LOL*


----------



## Voxy

gangsta said:


> ...
> Deutschmuttersprachiger (gibt es solches Wort?)
> ...


Deutschmuttersprachler.


----------



## gaer

gangsta said:


> Ja eben, aber ich meine, wir kennen die/den KassiererIn nicht oder? Also wir muessen auf jeden Fall hoefflich sein, und nicht so "Hej Alter, Scheisse jetzt bin ich im Arsch... bin voll pleite und muss a paar Dinge zurueckgeben."


That made me laugh more than anything I've read in this thread in the last year! LOL


> Wie teuer/billig ein Supermarkt ist, ist egal. Obwohl ich kein Deutschmuttersprachiger (gibt es solches Wort?) bin, wuerde ich sagen, dass "stornieren" hier voellig passt!


I still think that anything that works and that is polite OK in such a situation, because it _almost never happens_! 

Gaer


----------



## martl

Aurin said:


> Vielleicht bin ich schon zu lange aus Deutschland weg, um das richtig einzuschätzen. (Mache aber regelmäßig Urlaub dort.)
> Und vielleicht ist mittlerweile das Wort stornieren zu einem &quot;hundsgewöhnlichen&quot; Wort geworden.
> Aber ich glaube, es käme mir niemals in den Sinn, bei &quot;Aldi&quot; (Billigsupermarkt) um Stornierung meiner nicht bezahlbaren Artikel zu bitten. Ich hätte das Gefühl, als spräche ich die &quot;falsche&quot; Sprache.



Ganz guter Punkt. Meine Mutter ist gelernte Einzelhandelsfachfrau (gibts dafür eigentlich ein entsprechendes englisches Wort? oder ein spanisches? hehe!) und hat den Beruf also ordentlich 3 Jahre lang erlernt. Sie benützt "stornieren" und "Storno" ganz natürlich, das sind kaufmännische Fachbegriffe, die in dieser Ausbildung erworben wurden. Im gewöhnlichen Supermarkt sitzt allerdings nur noch in Ausnahmefällen jemand vom Fach an der Kasse... solche Wörter werden höchstens noch in einer Weise gebraucht, die daruf schliessen läßt, dass das Wort nicht so wirklich verstanden wurde. Der Filialleiter, der als Einziger über den Schlüssel der Macht verfügt, der es erlaubt, an der Kasse Buchungen rückgängig zu machen, wird mit "Herr Müller, kann ich hier ein Storno?" gerufen.


----------



## starrynightrhone

martl said:


> Ganz guter Punkt. Meine Mutter ist gelernte Einzelhandelsfachfrau (gibts dafür eigentlich ein entsprechendes englisches Wort? oder ein spanisches? hehe!) und hat den Beruf also ordentlich 3 Jahre lang erlernt. Sie benützt "stornieren" und "Storno" ganz natürlich, das sind kaufmännische Fachbegriffe, die in dieser Ausbildung erworben wurden. Im gewöhnlichen Supermarkt sitzt allerdings nur noch in Ausnahmefällen jemand vom Fach an der Kasse... solche Wörter werden höchstens noch in einer Weise gebraucht, die daruf schliessen läßt, dass das Wort nicht so wirklich verstanden wurde. Der Filialleiter, der als Einziger über den Schlüssel der Macht verfügt, der es erlaubt, an der Kasse Buchungen rückgängig zu machen, wird mit "Herr Müller, kann ich hier ein Storno?" gerufen.


 
*Gott sei Dank* (nein, frag mich nicht nach der Etymologie) haben wir das jetzt endlich geklärt 

BTW, "Einzelhandelskauffrau" heißt auf Englisch "retail saleswoman". Für Spanisch kann dir nur Aurin weiterhelfen


----------



## martl

starrynightrhone said:


> *Gott sei Dank* (nein, frag mich nicht nach der Etymologie) haben wir das jetzt endlich geklärt


Wieso hab ich das Gefühl, dass da leise Ironie mitschwingt? 


> BTW, "Einzelhandelskauffrau" heißt auf Englisch "retail saleswoman".


Hat das den vollen Bedeutungsumgfang? In D darf sich so ja eben nur nennen, wer die abgeschlossene Ausbildung hat. Alles andere ist ein Verkäufer.


----------



## starrynightrhone

martl said:


> Wieso hab ich das Gefühl, dass da leise Ironie mitschwingt?
> 
> *I dunno*
> 
> Hat das den vollen Bedeutungsumgfang? In D darf sich so ja eben nur nennen, wer die abgeschlossene Ausbildung hat. Alles andere ist ein Verkäufer.


 
Meiner Meinung nach kann es nicht den gleichen Bedeutungsumfang haben, da es dieses Konzept von "einen Beruf richtig lernen" im Anglo-Amerikanischen Raum nicht gibt. Ich tue mir selber immer schwer englischen oder spanischen native speakern unsere Schul- und Arbeitswelt zu erklären. 

Aber das wäre eine gute Frage für das _English only_ oder _Cultural Discussions_ Forum, nicht?


----------



## Aurin

starrynightrhone said:


> *Gott sei Dank* (nein, frag mich nicht nach der Etymologie) haben wir das jetzt endlich geklärt
> 
> BTW, "Einzelhandelskauffrau" heißt auf Englisch "retail saleswoman". Für Spanisch kann dir nur Aurin weiterhelfen


 
Auf Spanisch ist das "comerciante al por menor".


----------

